# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Historiku i Vlorës

## EDUARDI

Historiku i Vlorës 
Historia e pashkruar e një qyteti historik. Studiuesve u sillen fakte tronditëse, për të shkruar historinë e qytetit të Flamurit

nga Gëzim Llojdja 

17 Dhjetor 2007 - Referimi shkencor Historiku i Vlorës në librin e Enver Memishës ishte përqendruar në sjelljen e fakteve të reja dhe ndriçimin e një realiteti historik. Klubi kulturor "Ali Asllani" në bashkëpunim me deputetin e Vlorës Bujar Leskaj, në ambientet e shtëpisë muze të Eqerem bej Vlorës u kumtua referimi i librit Nëpër greminat e përgjakura komuniste me autor studiuesin dhe publicistin e njohur vlonjat Enver Memisha (Lepenica). 

Në një atmosferë ku ishin prezentë dhjetëra përfaqësues të familjeve të shquara të qytetit të Flamurit, u hap referimi shkencor nën tingujt e himnit kombëtar. Sekretari I klubit kulturor Ali Asllani, Qëndro Meminaj në hapje të këtij referimi ky libër aspiron mirë dhe bukur me fakte dhe argumente të padiskutueshme hedhë dritë mbi atë pjesë të errët të luftës që nuk u zbardhë kurrë nga regjimi komunist. Lufta patjetër është një ngjarje e rëndësishme, sepse populli dhe vendi ynë u përfshinë në koalicionin e madh botëror antifashistë, luftoj me sa mundësi pati dhe fitoi bashkë me popujt e tjerë të Europës dhe të botës, por ajo pati të veçantë të mira dhe të këqija. 

Ajo filloi si luftë për çlirimin e vendit dhe përfundoi në metoda terroriste, për të asgjësuar kundërshtarët politik. Deputeti i Vlorës Bujar Leskaj, u shprehe për krijimtarinë historike të këtij autori jugor që fillonte nga vepra për Hysnmi Lepenicën dhe përvijohet më një mozaik të plotë në librin më të fundit studimor dhe historik duke rrokur brenda këtij diapazoni personalitet dhe figura që koha në harresë i kishte vendosur. 

Këto janë të vërtetat e panjohura, janë fakte që kanë qenë të patregueshme që dritësojnë emrin e një krahine si Labëria dhe të një qyteti historik si Vlora. Deputeti i Vlorës B.Leskaj që është promotori i këtyre veprimtarive në këtë qytet jugor, tha se në ardhmen do të ketë të tjerë veprimtari të kësaj natyre.

Studiuesi Fahri Shaska solli befasira të reja në kumtesën Historia tragjike e Ballit Kombëtar. Për të treguar natyrën vrastare të komunistëve dhe humane të ballistëve po marrim nga libri dhe rastin e komandantit të ballit Shahin Nuredinin. Atij i vranë djalin Bexhet Shahinin. Gjatë luftës çeta e tij kapi njëzet komunist në kohë dhe vende të ndryshme dhe të gjithë i la të lirë. Listën me 20 emrat e paraqiti në gjyq. Gjyqi e dënoi me vdekje dhe i pushkatuan. Një tjetër komandant i ballit Tasim Halili nga Kanina deklaron: Si një ushtar i nacionalizmit shqiptar kam kryer detyrën që më ishte ngarkuar, me ndërgjegje duke ruajtur të drejtat e popullit tim. Shpirti im demokratik i ka të ndaluara: të lyej duart me gjak shqiptari. Të cenoj nderin e gruas shqiptare. Të djeg, të vjedh e të grabis popullin tim. E dënuan me vdekje dhe e pushkatuan në grykë të Mesovunit. Para pushkatimit gjatë transportit për në vendin e vrasjes ja çan barkun me bajonetë dhe plumbat qenë formal, se ai kish vdekur më parë. Një tjetër vrasje makabre ishte ajo e Rapo Metos nga Vranishti. Ai u masakrua se kundërshtoi dhe përbuzi serbin Dushan Mugosha. Kishte një dallim ndërmjet luftës antifashiste dhe partisë komuniste. Partin komuniste realisht në Vlorë e drejtonte Mugosha, i cili orientoi dhe organizoi nëpërmjet qarkorit të PK me dorën e njësiteve guerile vrasjet e antifashistëve ballist e komunist. Kështu vranë gjatë luftës Xhemil Çakërin, Neki Imerin, Mynyr Xhindin, Fejzo Gjomemon e sa e sa të tjerë. Dhe pas lufte vazhduan eliminimet deri te Mehmet Shehu e Kadri Hazbiu dhe ata thoshin të rroj partia, Partia ime më vret deri këtu mbërriti personaliteti i këtyre njerëzve që i uron jetëgjatësi atij që të vret. A është e mundur të jetë e sinqertë kjo? Ballistët përpara skuadrës së pushkatimit thonin të rroj Shqipëria! Ja Si i raporton prokurori ushtarak Nevzat Hasnedari Gjykatës së Lart Ushtarake. Sot më datën 3 Korrik 1946 në orën 5 të mëngjesit, u ekzekutuan të dënuarit me vdekje: Qenan Dibra, Hivzi Golja, Sami Qeribashi, Telat Drini, Tut Mëniku, Xhait Koka, Mehmet Ali Beshiri, Shaban Balla dhe Ali Kavaja. Fjala e fundit e secilit në çastin e ekzekutimit ishte:1) Telat Drini - Rroftë Shqipëria me Kosovën. 2) Hivzi Golia - Rroftë Shqipëria me Kosovën. 3) Tut Mëniku - Rroftë Shqipëria me Kosovën. 4) Qenan Dibra - Rroftë Shqipëria me Kosovën. 5) Xhait Koka - Rroftë Shqipëria me Kosovën. 6) Mehmet Ali Beshiri - Rroftë Shqipëria me Kosovën. 7) Shaban Balla - Ju lë kujdes fëmijën. 8) Ali Kavaja - Rroftë Zogu I, Mbret i Shqiptarëve. Rroftë Shqipëria me Kosovën. Vdekjen e kemi hak. 9) Sami Qeribashi - Më në fund tu plotësua dëshira o Prokuror. Edhe ti një ditë do ta paguash si unë. Rroftë Shqipëria me Kosovën. Qenan Dibra dorëzon një letër të drejtuar familjes. Prokurori i gjykatës së lartë ushtarake. Kapiten i I Nevzat Hasnedari"

Sekretari i lidhjes së shkrimtarëve të Vlorës Albert Abazi në kumtesën me titull nga kapitulli i librit të autorit Ngritja e flamurit në Vlorë më 28 nëntor 1919 dhe lufta e Vlorës qartësoi këto fenomene Në vetvete historia është një dëshmi e qartë e dhimbshme për të ruajtur identitetin e patjetërsueshëm, që erërat, tufanet, tallaze të ardhura me tërsëllim nga jashtë brenda deshën të rëzonin një nga simbolet e kujtesës kombëtare flamurin kombëtar, me ditëlindjen 28 nëntor 1912, sjell edhe ky autor fakte të reja nga libri i gjashtë me nje përgjegjësi qytetare me një vizion të kulluar historik, me nje vullnet balzakian si pak kush, në emër të një ideali të madh kombëtar interpreton saktësisht dhe shpalos faqe të reja dinjitoze për ata që me gjakun e tyre vaditën pemën e lirisë dhe dritësuan panteonin e vërtetë të lavdisë kombëtare. Abazi tha se Memimsha ka qenë redaktori i librit të tij të parë për nacionalistin Hysni Lepeneica. Pena e tij si një daltë skulptori mjeshtërisht skalit portretet e I.Qemalit, O.Haxhiut, Q.Kokoshit, A,Lpeneicën, D.Shaskën, M.Myftaraj, A.Mezini, H.Lepenicën, M.Frashërin, S.Mucon, A.Camin, Z.Mezinin, Rr.Meton, S.Hoxhën, A.Mehmetin, Y.Radhimen, H.Isain, e gjithë atyre që luftuan për flamur e komb. "

Autori ka trajtuar me vëmendje të veçantë momentin simbolik dhe aq dinjitoz të ngritjes së flamurit në Vlorë më 28 nëntor 1919 dhe këtë fakt ai e ka bërë publik rreth 19 vjet më parë në gazetën Zgjimi. Autori Abaza lexoi një poezi kushtuar H.Lepenicës. Dhe si vegim ditësh vjeshtore/ja portreti i Hysni Lepenicës, ku madhërohet si shqiponjë arbërore, në ballin e sulmit, në shteg të dritës....

Ja pra diferenca e qëndrimeve para pushkatimit njëra pjesë thotë: Rroftë Shqipëria me Kosovën tjetra Të rroj Partia Terrori komunist e tjetërsoi shqiptarin. Kurse Alfred Sulaj e zhvendosi epiqendrën e referimit tek Ngjarje të tjera gjatë luftës.

Historia tragjike e luftës civile antifashiste në Shqipëri si dhe ajo e sundimit të komunizmit, kërkojnë analizë qetësi, për të hedhur piketat e pajtimit dhe vëllazërimit të një kombi vital. Libri i zotit Lepenica hedhë dritë mbi shumë aspekte prek individë e persona, që mbartin copëra historie, por mbi të gjitha me vërtetësi permanent material, kronika e dëshmi jashtë kornizave të presionit e shantazhit tregojnë të vërtetën rrëqethëse. 

Viktima të intrigave qysh në hapat e parë të organizmit të PKSH autori Memidha e sjell të plotë, eliminimi mafioz i kolegëve e bashkëluftëtarëve për shkaqe të konkurrimit politik e deri në posedim dashnorësh e orgji makabre të padëgjuara në historinë e shqiptarëve si ajo e toger babës...
Publicisti Gëzim LLojdia trajtoi kapitullin e fundit të librit prej 512 faqeve: Grimca jete nga terrori komunist. Autori i librit Nëpër greminat e përgjakura komuniste. Në të vërtetë, çfarë përmbajnë këto zhbirime interesante. E VËRTETA. Katërçipërisht kjo është provuar. Logjikisht e vërtetë, quhet ajo që është verifikuar. Të gjitha dokumentet faktet, ngjarjet, ndodhitë nuk përbëjnë gjë tjetër veçse një të vërtetë të pashkruar, të cilës Memisha i qëndron me rreptësi. URTËSIA: Etimologjia e fjalës filozofi, jepet me dashuri për urtësinë. Është një art i të jetuarit një moral, që konsiston në të sjellurit në mënyrë të arsyeshme, për të emetuar çdo sjellje të pamatur, për të pritur çdo ngjarje me qetësi. Memisha ka shfletuar qindra fletë dhe ka ecur nëpër labirintet ku janë ngritur kurthet. 

Nëse kërkon historinë tënde e ke të shkruar këtu, është një arkiv e tërë një bibliotekë e madhe ku mund të ngjeshë të tërë dosjet e atyre që koha i humbi, është memoria jonë historike, që Vlorës i kishte munguar. Kë kërkoni historinë, po ja ku e keni, vendoseni tashmë në librat shkollorë. Çfarë keni që mendoheni sepse kjo është gjuha e të vërtetës së vërtetë pa zbukurime e teprime është ashtu siç ka rrjedhur. Nga të gjithë ujërat që kanë rrjedhur nëpër libra historie këto 70 vjetët fundit ky libër është padiskutim uji i kthjelluar i vetmi dhe i plotë historia biografike e një rrethi si Vlora në kohën e 50 vjetëve, para e pas saj. 

Kjo është ajo çka munguar që duhet të kenë në dorë studentët, shkollarët, studiuesit, historianët. Ta shkruajmë historinë, ja ku e keni historianë shkruani dhe të mos u dridhet dora. Sepse kjo është pjesë e historisë shqiptare. Janë marrë e analizuar dhjetëra artikuj dhe janë shfaqur personazhe që janë analizuar e janë hedhur fakte të reja të pamohueshme qoftë për gazetën Labëria dhe për Kuçin. Kushtrimin qe me ngjet me ato procesverbalet e bekshinjeve te kohës se bostanit. Dhe ende është një fakt tronditës sot Labëria qenka vetëm e një grupi njerëzish me origjinë të majtë, që e mbajnë lidhur e mbajnë peng herë me pushtetin e herë me media, herë me kërcënime e herë me ledhatime. Memisha sjell emrat e tyre dhe artikujt e tyre me date, nr e vit sepse edhe kjo është e pjesë e kronologji. Në sytë tanë u pa se kjo rrënjë e keqe, ka mbijetuar, që nga kohëra e kolerës së madhe. Ja një pasazh që Memisha sjell: Ne brezi pas atyre që bënë luftën NCl duhet të kontribuojmë, por pa e cenuar atë që bëri brezi i luftës shkroi me gjak e punë. Ata na lanë historinë të shkruar, ta mbrojmë si gjënë më të çmuar që kemi. Pas kësaj Memisha bën analizën, mirëpo unë do tu thosha: Nga vijnë këta katranshpifësit këta të pafe ateistë e bijë ateistësh përveçse nga xhivarët e Kurveleshit.....E më tepër se kaq çfarë ende tjetër nxinë tek gazetat kulturore qe u kthyen në gazeta partiake me vetëdëshirën e tyre. Sa vargje u munduan të ngrenë rapsodët, që menduan se ishte koha e tyre, madje grupe të këtij soj folke u munduan të sjellin gjithë gjëmën e kohës në ca vargje sharlatanësh apo në ca melodia rrëqethëse, që shpejt u harruan, ndonëse projektuesit e tyre kishin menduar se edhe dielli do të perëndonte një ditë, por krijimet e tyre asnjë për be. Emrat e tyre në libër i gjeni kollaj, por edhe ne këto romuze lebrish: Lumja ti moj Labëri lule/që i le pas shoqet e tua/si bushtër në ballë u sule/të paçim për jetë hua/Labëri moj lanete/Qendra e letrave sekrete/shkon e vjen nëpër dete/krahë për krahë me gra sovjete...."

Apel për të shpëtuar jetën e Fatos Merro Rrapajt. Pikërisht ky personazh prej vitesh nën hijen e vdekjes, dergjet dhe ende pret. Kështu ëndrra për një trill të ri, për folkloristin Rrapaj, ka perëndimin e shpresës, mbeti dhimbje, mbeti kujtim i shndërruar tashmë në një rrëfim libri. Noli dhe kisha autoqefale. Ndonëse shkruajmë për te njëjtën gjë, Memisha për Nolin unë po sjell këto rreshta nga libri im Gjurma e Naimit. Ndonëse tepër larg në kohë do të shfaqej edhe Noli, që kishte dëshirë të ecte në ato udhë: Flamur që lind Shën Konstandinin/Bashkon Islamin me Krishterimin.

E thënë poetikisht bukur. Një numër poetësh çuditërisht shqiptarë kanë dashur ti lidhin fetë në një urë ku këmbët e saj janë krishterimi dhe islami i bashkuar për përparimin, humanizmin dhe paqen në jetën e shqiptarëve. Njihet edhe arsyet e kësaj, por përse sot duhet të ndahemi marrëzisht? Kush u frynë erërave të ndarjes, kur përpos të tjerave janë kaq shqiptarë të mirë? Kur soji ynë rilindës bëri këtë gjë, sigurisht mori bekimin e një populli. Dhe si simbol të kësaj në Detroit janë, teqeja e BabaRexhepit dhe kisha e Fan Nolit, dy vatra shqiptare ne token e përtej mjegullës. Dhe te dyja shqiptare me gjak e mishi shqiptare. 

Për ata, që si varr u mbeti toka dhe deti, kur endesh neper kapituj me qindra emra dhe ndodhi gjykon: streha e fundme e tyre qe vendi ku ish ngjizur dhimbja, gëzimi, dëshpërimi, ëndrra, frika, dhe vdekja në fund. Kështu, kujtimet e dhjetëra shqiptarëve, që i mori plumbi vijnë tek ne dhe mbijnë përherë të reja në tokën e shpirtit tonë. Në 512 faqe duke ecur nëpër këto gremina të përgjakura ndeshesh me dhjetëra të tillë.

Përshtypje, kujtime e vlerësime nga të pranishmit foli i persekutuari politik ose Mandela i Vlorës Petrit Velaj, që solli fakte dhe dëshmi të kohës kur ai ka qenë ndër radhët e Ballit Kombëtar rreth 70 vite më parë. Fjala e tij u ndoq me një interesim. Autori Enver Memisha , që ka sigluar rreth 6 libra historik nga kjo krahinë jugore duke sjellë në vëmendje të historisë sonë të vërtetën e të vërtetës me dokumente tha se e ardhmja do të tregoj dhe po tregon se faktet dhe dolunetet e reja të zhbiruara nëpër sëndukët e atij rrëgjimi nëpër arshiva etj tregojnë se një histori të pashkruar ende ndodhet nëpër sirtarët dhe po sillet nëpër faqet e librave të studiuesve shqiptarë. Libri i këtij autori u cilësua: Historiku i Vlorës me të dhëna të reja dhe dokumente historike që koha do ta plotësojë dhe do ta vendosi në memorien e saj arshivore.

17/12/2007 9.23.29

ps: marre nga Hermes News..

----------

